# Hi



## ToneZappa (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi I,m an English musician living in Germany. Iv,e always been involved with commercial music and have recorded and toured with many artists (_good and bad !!!_) But really my music is what Iv,e always wanted to do. I would like to have a shot at some library/film music as well. I have played on film tracks, written and co-written a couple of film tracks and done library sessions............. Guitar is my main thing and I just can,t put it down.

I hope to pick up some tips from some of the outstanding composers Iv,e heard here. I heard about this place via "TheGearPage" and Craig Sharmat (_thanks Craig_) I see some other TGPers here so I,m not the only guitar fruit cake here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to VI ! Glad you found us - seen you around the other guitar forums (TGP, Axe-FX).


----------



## Reegs (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi ToneZappa!

Welcome o-[][]-o


----------



## ToneZappa (Aug 14, 2008)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> Welcome to VI ! Glad you found us - seen you around the other guitar forums (TGP, Axe-FX).



Thanks for the welcome Frederick......yep I do drift around TGP and the Fractal forum. I see you have the AXE-FX Ultra, you have some great music on you,re site.


----------



## ToneZappa (Aug 14, 2008)

Reegs @ Thu Aug 14 said:


> Hi ToneZappa!
> 
> Welcome o-[][]-o



Hi "Reegs" thanks for the welcome. I feel totally out of depth in this place but hopefully I can learn something from you guys. o-[][]-o


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Bub,

Welcome to our little corner of the internet, glad you made it here!
I have the feeling you will find this place very interesting. This a very open speak your mind kind of place and very little sugar coating happens here but most people really help others to try and sound better.


----------



## ToneZappa (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Craig,.................. Thanks for the welcome this place does scare me a bit. I just had a look "Spuds" Equal Interval System. Fantastic what a guy. I hope I can get something out of this place.

Cheers.............Bub.


----------

